

Test Driving iOS development with Vim - thinksocrates
http://www.puppysound.com/blog/2011/1/25/ios-development-with-vim.html

======
bound008
This was a great read. Many coders have not toyed with the underpinnings of
Xcode and its rich NeXTStep heritage. Anything done in Xcode can be done with
XML and command line tools included with the Apple developer tools.

